# worst food you could't eat



## deprofundis

oh mon dieu du boudin et des rognions quel horreur, Blood saaugage terrible but les rognions preppared to meat your doom, name the utter most disgusting food you eat and iiif your a born again and like this stuff but use to hate it , what made you eat some and enjoy it again.

:tiphat:


----------



## Capeditiea

deprofundis said:


> oh mon dieu du boudin et des rognions quel horreur, Blood saaugage terrible but les rognions preppared to meat your doom, name the utter most disgusting food you eat and iiif your a born again and like this stuff but use to hate it , what made you eat some and enjoy it again.
> 
> :tiphat:


it takes me about ten minutes to decipher your posts... :3

and then i have to do it a second time... :O

i know, english isn't your primary language. Which makes it a fun challenge to try and comprehend what you are saying...

but i don't think i have had blood saaugage... (sausage?)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Blood sausage (i.e. Black Pudding) is pretty gross. Instead of buying it why not just heat up some lard in a skillet, smack yourself hard on the nose, let all the blood drip into the lard, mix it all together with salt, pepper and spices then leave it in the fridge to congeal before rolling it out into a sausage shape? Horrible stuff.


----------



## Capeditiea

so would one die after eating it?


----------



## elgar's ghost

I think I'd rather die THAN eat it. There aren't many foods I detest but that's one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

There are certainly 100s of worst foods one could think of, such as road-kill rat, but for common foods, I absolutely hate cauliflower. Any time cauliflower ends up on my plate, the dog gets it. She must be disgusting because she loves it.


----------



## Taplow

Alfalfa sprouts. They are my fingernails on a blackboard, cannot understand why some people have to put them on everything.

I've also seen a fair number of opera productions that have been pretty hard to swallow.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Taplow said:


> Alfalfa sprouts. They are my fingernails on a blackboard, cannot understand why some people have to put them on everything.
> 
> I've also seen a fair number of opera productions that have been pretty hard to swallow.


Are alfalfa sprouts like the beansprouts we see in Western-style Chinese spring rolls?


----------



## Capeditiea

anything of the meat variety... although i still eat it, i don't like the idea that something was once living and moving and is now being crushed by my teeth where one can almost hear the cries of the poor little animal... who has probably not known freedom... *then some random PETA-esque rant happens. 
and that is why we say death to slaughterhouses. 

but really, i have to drown the dead carcus in hot sauce, barbeque sauce or something to mask the fleshy taste... 

i am an animal lover on many levels... i just know that slaughterhouses give them a nice quick death. which is fine with me... but they could at least grant them some luxury while they are alive, with those peptalk posters in their barn stating. "You are going to become the most tasty beef hamburger." or "You will one day become some tasty bacon, so humans can eat you non-stop and clog there arteries. But still continue to eat you because you are just that tasty." or a picture of a cute little calf stating "When i grow up i will give mooooost of my body to providing meals." 

among a few others that corelate with what ever meat they would later become.


----------



## hpowders

Anything mixed with mayo. Makes me sick.


----------



## Guest

Eating rhubarb is the same, exactly the same, as eating other people's sick.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Eating rhubarb is the same, exactly the same, as eating other people's sick.


And you know this how?


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Blood sausage (i.e. Black Pudding) is pretty gross. Instead of buying it why not just heat up some lard in a skillet, smack yourself hard on the nose, let all the blood drip into the lard, mix it all together with salt, pepper and spices then leave it in the fridge to congeal before rolling it out into a sausage shape? Horrible stuff.


What's your position on haggis?


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> And you know this how?


A friend told me.


----------



## Guest

Foie gras has to be the worst. I'm not an advocate of violence but if killing every French person saved one duck or goose from such obscene torture, it would surely be a reasonable course to take.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> A friend told me.


The overweight one?


----------



## Capeditiea

I shall point this out incase any who have recently decided to attempt to try tumeric. 

With this i shall warn you... even though it is notably known as a super food and super good for you... this does not mean it is super good... in fact it is just the opposite... and don't decide, "hey since it is an ingredient in curry maybe i can just put a spoonful in my soup." BAD IDEA! be sparing with it... otherwise you will end up attempting to finish the meal you just ruined and after wards you just realized that, the spoon full of tumeric you used happened to cost more than the bowl of soup you just poured down the drain...


----------



## Guest

Curcumin (from turmeric) is promoted as giving pain relief from arthritis. I know two people who suffer from this and completely swear by the relief the curcumin tablets provide.


----------



## TxllxT

Worst food: once I ordered in a vegetarian Thai restaurant in Shepherd's Bush, London, a soup food filled with noodles. However, it was impossible not to sprinkle soup around while eating those impossibly long noodles. Quel horreur!


----------



## Capeditiea

dogen said:


> Curcumin (from turmeric) is promoted as giving pain relief from arthritis. I know two people who suffer from this and completely swear by the relief the curcumin tablets provide.


i use it when ever i start getting coughing fits. (i originally bought a bottle of ground tumeric when i decided to quit smoking... which later failed due to Arch Linux selectively removing last years week around my birthday... which led to my switching to manjaro... and that my dad lost a job around the same time... and i was about to destroy the world... so i started back up again...)

*Cap is suddenly suspicious of folk time travelling into the past just to watch my previous actions and basing posts on these events...

I AM ON TO ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Capeditiea

TxllxT said:


> Worst food: once I ordered in a vegetarian Thai restaurant in Shepherd's Bush, London, a soup food filled with noodles. However, it was impossible not to sprinkle soup around while eating those impossibly long noodles. Quel horreur!


i originally read it as "it was impossible not to sprinkle soap around..."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Haggis, followed by Black Pudding


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> What's your position on haggis?


Love the stuff! I know the ingredients don't look too edifying when laid out separately before cooking but as a meal I enjoy it a lot, either on its own or with the proverbial neeps and tatties. I like the more authentic ones with a sheep's caul wrapping which is clipped together at the end with a thick metal clasp. I do like a little Worcestershire sauce on it as well, which might be considered sacrilegious north of the border.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> The overweight one?


That is how he became a lardbucket.


----------



## Capeditiea

*note to self... learn british slang...


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Anything mixed with mayo. Makes me sick.


What, you don't eat mayo with your tuna?


----------



## ldiat

elgars ghost said:


> Blood sausage (i.e. Black Pudding) is pretty gross. Instead of buying it why not just heat up some lard in a skillet, smack yourself hard on the nose, let all the blood drip into the lard, mix it all together with salt, pepper and spices then leave it in the fridge to congeal before rolling it out into a sausage shape? Horrible stuff.


not that bad!


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> Foie gras has to be the worst. I'm not an advocate of violence but if killing every French person saved one duck or goose from such obscene torture, it would surely be a reasonable course to take.


The way ortolans were prepared was pretty shocking, too.


----------



## starthrower

Rubbery seafood such as squid. And I stay away from organ meat. And I'm the odd American that doesn't eat hotdogs. 

And you limeys eating haggis and eels are disgusting!


----------



## ldiat

Tulse said:


> Eating rhubarb is the same, exactly the same, as eating other people's sick.


OMG and i have wanted to make a rhubarb sauce for fish for a while now!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> so would one die after eating it?


No not really, you would just start talking in a strange manner

"Hoots Toots Och *Aye **Ecky Thump* " for the rest of your life


----------



## ldiat

dogen said:


> What's your position on haggis?


i like it! good ole innards with whiskey! (scotch)


----------



## elgar's ghost

starthrower said:


> Rubbery seafood such as squid. And I stay away from organ meat. And I'm the odd American that doesn't eat hotdogs.
> 
> _And you limeys eating haggis and eels are disgusting!_


Eel fried in butter is quite nice - not so keen on the cold ones in aspic. Haggis isn't a million miles away from meatloaf, you know.


----------



## ldiat

dogen said:


> Foie gras has to be the worst. I'm not an advocate of violence but if killing every French person saved one duck or goose from such obscene torture, it would surely be a reasonable course to take.


NOOOOOOOOOOOO Foie Gras the best! Rossini loved it!


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No not really, you would just start talking in a strange manner
> 
> "Hoots Toots Och *Aye **Ecky Thump* " for the rest of your life


:O no wonder i cannot understand humans some times...


----------



## ldiat

starthrower said:


> Rubbery seafood such as squid. And I stay away from organ meat. And I'm the odd American that doesn't eat hotdogs.
> 
> And you limeys eating haggis and eels are disgusting!


"rubbery seafood" :lol::lol: i guess you do not like the ink either???


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> OMG and i have wanted to make a rhubarb sauce for fish for a while now!!


Yuck.

Rhubarb wine might be fine. Haven't risked it yet though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Capeditiea said:


> :O no wonder i cannot understand humans some times...


It seems our Antipodean fellow-member is juxtaposing some Scottish and Lancashire vernacular in order to highlight the respective places where haggis and black pudding are traditionally popular. Hope this helps.


----------



## ldiat

now there is not much i will not eat. i like raw oysters-clam-sushi..with a quail egg yolk on top. and tuna needs to b cooked med rare w/ foie on top with mushrooms and a pinot noir sauce. :tiphat:


----------



## Capeditiea

elgars ghost said:


> It seems our Antipodean fellow-member is juxtaposing some Scottish and Lancashire vernacular in order to highlight the respective places where haggis and black pudding are traditionally popular. Hope this helps.


first i shall look up Antipodean...

...that is an interesting word. 

So does that make us the Antipodean Triangle of three different variations of english?


----------



## Capeditiea

But... in a more curious sense, i wanna try black pudding... justincase... it really tastes as horrible as folk here say. :O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Don't forget to eat the white fat bits in it


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Don't forget to eat the white fat bits in it


What happens if i forget?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> What happens if i forget?


You will start to talk like a Swedish Chef


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You will start to talk like a Swedish Chef


wells, dats not so bads.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> wells, dats not so bads.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> _Originally posted by_ *Starthrower*
> And you limeys eating haggis and eels are disgusting!


Starthrower, I think you may have got your Brits confused a bit. Limeys eat jellied eels with pie and mash. Scots people eat haggis, neeps and tatties. Here in the north of England they eat black pudding (blood sausage) and they may well eat it with rhubarb from the rhubarb triangle in West Yorkshire (in fact I've been to an upmarket restaurant where a dish was exactly that combination). Black pudding is also made in Scotland, and they have versions in Spain and France.

All of which is good food, if you're an omnivore like me.

What I hate is anything sweet. Especially wine with any hint of sweetness. Eurgh.










Black puddings, Bury Market


----------



## Marinera

Thankfully I've never encountered a blood sausage or black pudding at my dinner table.


----------



## KenOC

In O'Brian's Aubrey/Maturin novels (Master and Commander, for instance) they keep having a pudding for dinner called "Drowned Baby." Sounds interesting!

Haggis BTW, real Haggis, is illegal in the US because certain ingredients can give you mad sheep disease or some such. But that explains a few things about Scots, I guess.

Eel is very popular in the US as it is found just about everywhere in unagi sushi (freshwater eel) and anago sushi (saltwater eel).


----------



## SixFootScowl

This thread has grown about as explosively as food poisoning! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> Thankfully I've never *encountered a blood sausage* or black pudding at my dinner table.


I did...when I was circumcised.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> In O'Brian's Aubrey/Maturin novels (Master and Commander, for instance) they keep having a pudding for dinner called "Drowned Baby." Sounds interesting!
> 
> Haggis BTW, real Haggis, is illegal in the US because certain ingredients can give you mad sheep disease or some such. But that explains a few things about Scots, I guess.
> 
> Eel is very popular in the US as it is found just about everywhere in unagi sushi (freshwater eel) and anago sushi (saltwater eel).


A bit of Scrapie never hurt the Scots but guns ..................


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


:3 *nods, i already talk like that. :3


----------



## Capeditiea

...why must i be trapped in the united states? there are all these amazingly (and apparently) disgusting foods that i suddenly have the courage to try...


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> now there is not much i will not eat. i like raw oysters-clam-sushi..with a quail egg yolk on top. and tuna needs to b cooked med rare w/ foie on top with mushrooms and a pinot noir sauce. :tiphat:


PS..wait some things i will not eat....bugs-snake-worms some weird thing andrew zimmeran will eat


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ But you got grits


----------



## Capeditiea

the strangest thing i have ever eaten was... *thinks... a burrito wrapped in foil, (i removed the foil though... so no worries.) that i happened to find in a dumpster. turns out i ate about half of it... and found there were a bunch of maggots in it. :O i ended up chucking it and my body was so scared it had to immediately remove the food that was recently placed inside...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I once ate crawfish. Not sure why. Was down south, hungry, and no place to go, but the crawfish were in a cooler right there, so I ate a bunch of them (the meat part that is).

Once I ate steak tartare. It wasn't the raw meat that bothered me, but it must have been the capers. This was in the 1970s. My bosses at the print shop I worked at took two of us printers to a convention in Chicago, then to a German restaurant. They ordered the steak tartare and I saw it was expensive and so greedily ordered the same. The other printer ordered a cheeseburger delux. None of us finished the steak tartare and pretty much poked around at it slowly while the guy with the cheese burger deluxe just looked at me suffering and kept smiling.

More recently, someone said there was a great restaurant in this small town we were passing through, so we went there for lunch. I ordered a mushroom omelet. They used those green canned mushrooms and must have put a 16 ounce can of them in the omelet. It was so gross I had to pull all the mushrooms out. They formed a massive pile on one side of the plate. Since then I have had no desire for mushrooms.


----------



## Marinera

^
There are mushrooms and there are _mushrooms_.

It is impossible to have a dish with too many porcini mushrooms.


----------



## elgar's ghost

KenOC said:


> In O'Brian's Aubrey/Maturin novels (Master and Commander, for instance) they keep having a pudding for dinner called "Drowned Baby." Sounds interesting!


I wonder if this is plum duff, a staple of the Royal Navy back then? It was usually put in a cloth and boiled in water.


----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ But you got grits


don't for get the shrimp....and polenta!


----------



## ldiat

Fritz Kobus said:


> I once ate crawfish. Not sure why. Was down south, hungry, and no place to go, but the crawfish were in a cooler right there, so I ate a bunch of them (the meat part that is).
> 
> Once I ate steak tartare. It wasn't the raw meat that bothered me, but it must have been the capers. This was in the 1970s. My bosses at the print shop I worked at took two of us printers to a convention in Chicago, then to a German restaurant. They ordered the steak tartare and I saw it was expensive and so greedily ordered the same. The other printer ordered a cheeseburger delux. None of us finished the steak tartare and pretty much poked around at it slowly while the guy with the cheese burger deluxe just looked at me suffering and kept smiling.
> 
> More recently, someone said there was a great restaurant in this small town we were passing through, so we went there for lunch. I ordered a mushroom omelet. They used those green canned mushrooms and must have put a 16 ounce can of them in the omelet. It was so gross I had to pull all the mushrooms out. They formed a massive pile on one side of the plate. Since then I have had no desire for mushrooms.


steak tartare...mayb you didnt like the anchovies.... and i do not think they named it after that hockey player the wings just traded


----------



## Art Rock

Everything on page 1 I enjoy eating, so I skipped the rest of the thread.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Foie gras has to be the worst. I'm not an advocate of violence but if killing every French person saved one duck or goose from such obscene torture, it would surely be a reasonable course to take.


It's also very, very rich.

Mrs Johnson ordered some once in a fancy restaurant and nearly threw up. I had a bit and, pate lover though I am, I found it over the top.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sorry, EG, but I like black pudding.

I can't stand tripe and chitterlings. Yuk.


----------



## Merl

I totally agree on tripe, Brussel sprouts and anything containing mint. All Vile.


----------



## KenOC

Dr Johnson said:


> Sorry, EG, but I like black pudding.
> 
> I can't stand tripe and chitterlings. Yuk.


True story from my (much) younger days. My mother, for some reason and for the very first time, prepared a big mass of tripe as the centerpiece of our dinner. The whole family sat around the table and looked at it. Finally, by common and unspoken consent, we got up and went out to eat.


----------



## TxllxT

Once in Carcassonne I ordered something from a french menu, that I did not understand. Well, they brought a plate with fresh you-know-what. But actually, oysters are not that bad, but they just taste slimy or like jelly fish.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tripe is another no-no - The only time in my life when it was cooked for me I looked at it on the plate and couldn't make up my mind whether I was supposed to eat it or use it as a hand-flannel.


----------



## Kivimees

elgars ghost said:


> Blood sausage (i.e. Black Pudding) is pretty gross. Instead of buying it why not just heat up some lard in a skillet, smack yourself hard on the nose, let all the blood drip into the lard, mix it all together with salt, pepper and spices then leave it in the fridge to congeal before rolling it out into a sausage shape? Horrible stuff.


I adore blood sausage, everyone in the family adores blood sausage, everyone in this country adores blood sausage.

What on earth is in this picture, because it sure isn't blood sausage. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

^^^ It looks like black pudding to me, Kivimees.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The worst things I've ever eaten - because I had to, that was the way things were in the 1950s - were foods prepared for the family by my parents. Every Saturday, just after 'Circus Boy' on the television, my father would serve up a horrible grey mess of mushrooms cooked in milk. We'd eat it on toast and I'd be retching but have to get through it. 'Circus Boy' was one of my favourite programmes when I was eight, but the signature tune, even at the start, would have me feeling queasy at the prospect of what was to come... 

My mother would cook brains (!) and tripe, both of which horrified me mentally as well as physically. I liked the liver and sweetbreads she served, and could just about get through the hearts on account of the redcurrant jelly that went with it. She was a meat inspector's daughter and butcher's granddaughter, and would eat anything from an animal that wasn't actually poisonous, so long as it was cheap. As a child she enjoyed ox cheek and cow's udder. Once a week she would buy a horrible sort of pâté called 'meat shape' that also made me retch. 

You know, compared to the above, black pudding and haggis are epicurean delights. 

Isn't it great to be grown up and eat what you like!


----------



## Guest

That is black pudding kivi.

I eat tripe from time to time in France; it is a pleasurable low cost food. It is nice as a sausage too.


----------



## Kivimees

Ingélou said:


> ^^^ It looks like black pudding to me, Kivimees.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The worst things I've ever eaten - because I had to, that was the way things were in the 1950s - were foods prepared for the family by my parents. Every Saturday, just after 'Circus Boy' on the television, my father would serve up a horrible grey mess of mushrooms cooked in milk. We'd eat it on toast and I'd be retching but have to get through it. 'Circus Boy' was one of my favourite programmes when I was eight, but the signature tune, even at the start, would have me feeling queasy at the prospect of what was to come...
> 
> My mother would cook brains (!) and tripe, both of which horrified me mentally as well as physically. I liked the liver and sweetbreads she served, and could just about get through the hearts on account of the redcurrant jelly that went with it. She was a meat inspector's daughter and butcher's granddaughter, and would eat anything from an animal that wasn't actually poisonous, so long as it was cheap. As a child she enjoyed ox cheek and cow's udder. Once a week she would buy a horrible sort of pâté called 'meat shape' that also made me retch.
> 
> You know, compared to the above, black pudding and haggis are epicurean delights.
> 
> Isn't it great to be grown up and eat what you like!


I have had no objections to any item mentioned in this thread, including haggis and tripe, but this post gives me pause....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kivimees said:


> I adore blood sausage, everyone in the family adores blood sausage, everyone in this country adores blood sausage.
> 
> What on earth is in this picture, because it sure isn't blood sausage. :lol:


Obviously there are regional differences in terms of ingredients and appearance, like there is in all kinds of sausage/wurst/pudding - the stuff in my picture doesn't look too different from German _blutwurst_, but it varies from one country to the next. What does the Estonian variant look like?


----------



## Jos

Well made black pudding (like my dad used to make when he still had his butchershop) 
, with some fried apple (granny smith or such, a tiny bit on the sour side) on toast is the perfect winter lunch.
I once went to Iceland; what they do is: catch a shark and put it in the ground for some six weeks or so. Dig it up, cut it to pieces and serve it with drinks ! Thankfully the drinks were very, very stiff.....


----------



## Kivimees

Blood sausage


----------



## Kivimees

elgars ghost said:


> Obviously there are regional differences in terms of ingredients and appearance, like there is in all kinds of sausage/wurst/pudding - the stuff in my picture doesn't look too different from German _blutwurst_, but it varies from one country to the next. What does the Estonian variant look like?


Blood sausage here is fairly spicy, pepper oregano etc. and contains lots of barley. Very popular at Christmas time. There was even a local pizza restaurant that offered a blood sausage and sauerkraut pizza in the Yuletide season (I declined).


----------



## elgar's ghost

At least you don't have your variant battered and deep-fried, presumably...










I'm swapping threads - my face has gone green...


----------



## Taggart

Typical Scottish Black pudding has a much finer texture than English - no large lumps of fat










There is also white pudding - same recipe but no blood










Thank goodness, I've just had my tea!

The Scots specialise in inventive food. Take the traditional square slice










and add a little something

















Looks great!


----------



## TxllxT

elgars ghost said:


> Tripe is another no-no - The only time in my life when it was cooked for me I looked at it on the plate and couldn't make up my mind whether I was supposed to eat it or use it as a hand-flannel.












My wife's most beloved soup is drštková polévka, often shortened to drštkovka (tripe).


----------



## TxllxT

Either you love it (me) or you absolutely loathe it (my wife): typical Dutch 'Kruudmoes' or 'Melkmoes'.
Made from groats, buttermilk, chervil, smoked sausage & welled raisins.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A mealie pudding was a regular item on my family's teatime menu in the 60s and early 70s - a sausage made with oatmeal, chopped onions, beef suet and seasoned with salt and pepper, then boiled in a cloth for 3 hours. We got ours ready cooked from the butcher.

They're surprisingly good. Like many items on the Scottish working class diet it originated as poverty food.


----------



## Guest

TxllxT said:


>


Surely this has already been eaten once?


----------



## Guest

Some more Scottish food that I've enjoyed:









Beef olives stuffed with skirlie









Potted Heid









Hot smoked salmon straight from the smoke house









Herring in oatmeal

All of which are amongst the best food that you could eat.


----------



## elgar's ghost

TxllxT said:


> My wife's most beloved soup is drštková polévka, often shortened to drštkovka (tripe).


I gather Bulgarian tripe soup (шкембе чорба - shkembe-chorba) is a nationally-approved hangover cure.










I think I'd still prefer the headache...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Its no wonder the Scots invented Scotch to wash this stuff down


----------



## KenOC

My wife is a huge fan of menudo, a Mexican tripe soup (she's Chinese BTW). She always orders hers at a local Salvadoran restaurant. It includes a sizable pig's foot, which she pries apart to get the gelatinous parts.


----------



## SixFootScowl

ldiat said:


> steak tartare...mayb you didnt like the anchovies.... and i do not think they named it after that hockey player the wings just traded


I don't recall there were anchovies. But I used to eat sardines a lot, and raw meat was no problem. Once I ate tip steaks direct cut form a deer carcass my friend bagged earlier that day. But now I would not touch raw meat.

Not being a hockey fan, I have no idea who the wings traded.

So long as the thread has been on the topic of tripe, has anyone mentioned Haggis?


----------



## SixFootScowl

TurnaboutVox said:


> Like many items on the Scottish working class diet it originated as poverty food.


I read that chitlins (Chitterlings) (a.k.a. in the United States as Soul Food) sometimes included taking a bucket to the slaughterhouse and getting whatever one could for free to cook up a meal.


----------



## TxllxT

KenOC said:


> My wife is a huge fan of menudo, a Mexican tripe soup (she's Chinese BTW). She always orders hers at a local Salvadoran restaurant. It includes a sizable pig's foot, which she pries apart to get the gelatinous parts.


Looks quite like drštková polévka, the Czech brrrrrrrrrrrrrr: does it also feature a lot of cow's udder in it?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jos said:


> I once went to Iceland; what they do is: catch a shark and put it in the ground for some six weeks or so. Dig it up, cut it to pieces and serve it with drinks ! Thankfully the drinks were very, very stiff.....


I saw the English chef Rick Stein try the shark in Iceland on TV - he didn't want to insult the host but it was obvious he was not far from gagging after trying some, and he's a seafood specialist. It must have been very...umm...gamey. I think he was grateful for the glass of strong spirit that accompanied it.

American chef Anthony Bourdain didn't like it, either. And it seems he wasn't partial to the warthog r****m he tried in Namibia...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I will eat practically anything (even bagpipes if well cooked), and spent my youth foraging edible yummies off the beach, but I really cannot face eating whelks. Any other shellfish - no problem. But whelks have an almost supernatural resistance to being chewed, a mouth-feel rather like leather dipped in lard, and after all that they taste of stale sea water. 

I'm not too fond of tripe either, come to think of it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I love whelks - in my hometown a seafood vendor used to do a round of the pubs on a Friday night and I used to pounce on the whelks as he rarely had them. Mind you, I did get a bad dose of food poisoning after eating some whelks one night but that was my fault - I ate them before they had completely defrosted and on top of numerous pints of scrumpy.


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> American chef Anthony Bourdain didn't like it, either. *And it seems he wasn't partial to the warthog r****m he tried in Namibia...*


I don't suppose the warthog was too thrilled about it either.


----------



## Capeditiea

Dr Johnson said:


> I don't suppose the warthog was too thrilled about it either.


i know i wouldn't be...


----------



## TxllxT

If you enjoy the taste of pure cholesterol (the worst type), these horse meat sausages or pig's lard may be your heart's wish. In the Czech Republic lard fat is still the favourite of many people, that they put on their daily bread.


----------



## TxllxT

*Home slaughtering & preparation of a hog - Domácí zabijačka*


















Pig Blood Soup with Groats









For many common Czech people the walhalla of great food is being crowned with a home slaughtering & preparation of a hog. Almost everything from the domestic pig is being used. From the blood a black soup is being made (with groats), from the bones aspic and all the leftovers disappear in sausages. The Czech are very much focused on meat (so are the Germans & Americans). Well, we are not, but once in a while together with a magnificent beer... By the way, we love aspic!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I can choke down just about anything if I have to, but I draw the line at pudding. One day in the 6th grade the school cafeteria produced the most disgusting mockery of the delicacy that to this day, I can't even think of it without gagging. 

Having said that, if you encompass it with crust, I'm fine with it. 

Ah, childhood traumas.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> The way ortolans were prepared was pretty shocking, too.


Now you made me read up (and the article reminded me about lobsters  ) I hope it stays banned; cruelty _and_ a rare bird.


----------



## SixFootScowl

> This cheese isn't for the weak-stomached. Casu marzu is a traditional Sardinian cheese - literally meaning 'rotten cheese', it contains live maggots. Mmm.


http://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/opera-or-cheese-game/


----------



## KenOC

Not for the squeamish: _Animals Eaten Alive in China_. Mostly illegal now but as the saying goes, the mountains are high and the emperor is far away.

https://china-underground.com/2014/08/16/7-animals-eaten-alive-in-china-graphic-content/


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Not for the squeamish: _Animals Eaten Alive in China_. Mostly illegal now but as the saying goes, the mountains are high and the emperor is far away.
> 
> https://china-underground.com/2014/08/16/7-animals-eaten-alive-in-china-graphic-content/


It is difficult to find words to respond to this, except to say that no death could be too long or too agonising for the scum involved.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brussels sprouts. I don't know what's worse, the smell or the taste.


----------



## TxllxT

Haydn67 said:


> Brussels sprouts. I don't know what's worse, the smell or the taste.


Well, in Holland at least Brussels sprouts nowadays have no taste at all anymore. Just green balls. I liked the originals much better, but agree on the smell they left after cooking.


----------



## TxllxT

My wife detests the typical Dutch snack called 'kroket'. It is oily, fabricated from cow's heads and other leftovers.


----------



## CnC Bartok

TxllXT - we have had a couple of Zabijackas (sic) when living out in Czech parts. Fortunately, as an Englishman, nobody seemed to care when I bagsied the nice leaner cuts for myself. Jitrnice or Jelito. No thanks!

Of other appalling foods, my wife has a particular loathing for French andouillettes, sausages from the Troyes region that just make (both of us actually) want to vomit.

My own particular dislike is baked beans, which are droppings from Satan's own bottom, and that is a scientifically-proven fact.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Chicken...................................


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Chicken...................................


Chicken....of the Sea?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> Chicken....of the Sea?


chicken Fish Urrrrr


----------



## elgar's ghost

Or this kind of chicken...

If health authorities want governments to promote anti-obesity drives then videos like this should be compulsory viewing.


----------



## geralmar

Long ago I read Elvis Presley was addicted to peanut butter, banana and mayonnaise sandwiches. I tried one. Once.


----------



## elgar's ghost

geralmar said:


> Long ago I read Elvis Presley was addicted to peanut butter, banana and mayonnaise sandwiches. I tried one. Once.


The version I read about was that the bread was deep-fried and the topping consisted of peanut butter, banana and jam. A dietician said that each round of sandwiches probably consisted of at least 2000 calories. Elvis could get away with eating this kind of stodge when he was younger as his energetic stage act burnt the calories off, but when in later life he had too much time on his hands at Graceland his choice of food turned the contents of his digestive tract into something like a cross between clay and cement.


----------



## ldiat

elgars ghost said:


> The version I read about was that the bread was deep-fried and the topping consisted of peanut butter, banana and jam. A dietician said that each round of sandwiches probably consisted of at least 2000 calories. Elvis could get away with eating this kind of stodge when he was younger as his energetic stage act burnt the calories off, but when in later life he had too much time on his hands at Graceland his choice of food turned the contents of his digestive tract into something like a cross between clay and cement.


i think bacon. there is a story told by a food author about this......a little x rated


----------



## ldiat

elgars ghost said:


> I saw the English chef Rick Stein try the shark in Iceland on TV - he didn't want to insult the host but it was obvious he was not far from gagging after trying some, and he's a seafood specialist. It must have been very...umm...gamey. I think he was grateful for the glass of strong spirit that accompanied it.
> 
> American chef Anthony Bourdain didn't like it, either. And it seems he wasn't partial to the warthog r****m he tried in Namibia...


shark can be "rubberery". i used mako shark on the menu and didnt have a problem.....although some said it tasted like "limbs":lol:


----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Not for the squeamish: _Animals Eaten Alive in China_. Mostly illegal now but as the saying goes, the mountains are high and the emperor is far away.
> 
> https://china-underground.com/2014/08/16/7-animals-eaten-alive-in-china-graphic-content/


oysters are good! and the duck eggs! they are ok. but the others.......what did i watch on tv..kill a frog and ate the beating heart right out of the chest


----------



## elgar's ghost

ldiat said:


> i think bacon. there is a story told by a food author about this......a little x rated


Yes, now I remember bacon being mentioned - whatever the topping combination it's almost enough to make me gag just thinking about it...


----------



## elgar's ghost

TxllxT said:


> My wife detests the typical Dutch snack called 'kroket'. It is oily, fabricated from cow's heads and other leftovers.


I would willingly try that.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

After a plane crash in the Andes after about 45 minutes or so (it was probably like half an hour) and all of the small bags of salted nuts were eaten and the last of some ginger sheila's mentos were gone we started to feel a bit peckish and started giving each other really hard looks and sizing each other up. If you could have seen the look of relief on the chubby chap's face when the heli flew over 5 minutes later well you would have just laughed yourself sick.


----------



## Jos

Can we merge this thread with the one on the tragic death of Anthony Bourdain....?


----------



## KenOC

Weird Al's Twinkie Wiener Sandwich! The recipe linked has the nutritional information if you really plan to eat this.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/146034/twinkie-wiener-sandwich/


----------



## elgar's ghost

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> After a plane crash in the Andes after about 45 minutes or so (it was probably like half an hour) and all of the small bags of salted nuts were eaten and the last of some ginger sheila's mentos were gone we started to feel a bit peckish and started giving each other really hard looks and sizing each other up. If you could have seen the look of relief on the chubby chap's face when the heli flew over 5 minutes later well you would have just laughed yourself sick.


If the worst came to the worst would a man from NSW eat a man from Queensland in the hope of staying alive - or vice-versa? Or would they pool their resources in case anyone from Victoria rolled in?


----------



## Norman Gunston

elgars ghost said:


> If the worst came to the worst would a man from NSW eat a man from Queensland in the hope of staying alive - or vice-versa? Or would they pool their resources in case anyone from Victoria rolled in?


They would wait for a Mexican (Victorian from south of the border), then eat each other


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

elgars ghost said:


> If the worst came to the worst would a man from NSW eat a man from Queensland in the hope of staying alive - or vice-versa? Or would they pool their resources in case anyone from Victoria rolled in?


Cuisine in Oz has evolved greatly from the days of dampers, snags, and meat pies due to the large influx of immigrants and your choice would largely be dictated by which state's immigrants you wished to slip on the barbie and dine upon. Immigrants are fresher than native Aussies and many are flown in daily - fresh never frozen.

Here's the "Complete Guide to Cannibalism in Australia" broken down by states and the types of immigrants each state attracts and which state has the tastiest immigrants. We don't eat Australians in Oz - not enough of us to use as a reliable food source - and we're a bit gamy and gristly besides.

NSW - Chinese and Lebanese - overly familiar with Chinese so skip; would recommend Lebanese but use plenty of garlic.

VIC - India, Vietnam, Italy, Greece - four great and very very tasty choices - VIC is "the" place to go cannibal in Oz.

QLD - New Zealand and the US - wouldn't serve Kiwis to our cats - Yanks are something of an acquired taste but once acquired almost addictively good.

SA - UK and Italy - go for the Italian, even with loads of seasoning the Brits are either sour or bitter and often both.

WA - UK, South Africa, and Malaysia - pass on the Brits (see above), pass on the Soufricans (dry like jerky) - go for the Malay - wonderfully well-seasoned but go easy on the chili peppers.

TAS - UK, Germany, and the US - Germans can be bit on the fatty side like duck or goose but delicious when breaded and fried with Spätzle.

NT - US and the Philippines - highly recommend Filipinos - quite well-seasoned - not as good as Thai but a very close second.

ACT - USA - again something of an acquired taste but when you're hungry and you've decided to go cannibal you'll pretty much eat anything if you get hungry enough.


----------



## Gordontrek

Asparagus. Absolutely despicable stuff.

Artichokes. Absolutely despicable stuff.

Sweet potatoes. Absolutely despicable stuff.

Sweet tea. Absolutely despicable stuff.

My loathing of the last two has caused me to almost get my Southerner card revoked. But I make up for it by liking enough deep fried stuff, and grits.


----------

